# Bending Baffle on Jotul 3



## Russ Davenport (Jan 4, 2013)

I bought my Jotul around 1992, since then I have had to replace 3 top baffles and I think I did the back burn plate the 1st time w/ the 1st baffle. I am now looking at the 4th top baffle which looked good a few months ago in Sept. Thats about 1 every 5 years. I may have need the back plates too over the years, not sure. Is this Normal? Why would they bend?  Don't they make them to take heat? I have replaced the cat once and looked when I cleaned it a few months ago.  It works ok, do I need to replace it?


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE (Jan 4, 2013)

It seems some folks here modify their baffle with a ceramic fiber board that can be online. I don't know exactly what you baffle looks like but maybe you can replace with something like that? Or call Jotul and see if they have an updated version of the baffle? A friend has a stove with metal baffle with ceramic blanket that he pulls it when it warps from the heat and straightens it. When he gets tired of that he will call the mfg and get the updated version.


----------



## Russ Davenport (Jan 4, 2013)

Sounds like a PITA?  Should they bend?  Fiberboard online, where?

Thanks!


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE (Jan 4, 2013)

Look this site for ceramic fiber board and most get from ebay. Reshaping isn't a pain but getting out may be! Call jotul and see if they have updated version...


----------



## begreen (Jan 4, 2013)

How hot are you running the stove Russ? A baffle every 5 yrs sounds a bit excessive, but not if the stove is being pushed hard every winter.

PS: This is on a model 3, not the F3CB, correct?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 4, 2013)

1992 cat stove. Must be a Model 3.


----------



## Russ Davenport (Jan 4, 2013)

No I don't run it hot, keep it below 500 I believe. Thats what gets me, if I ran it hot i would point to that first, thats why i am miffed.


----------



## begreen (Jan 6, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> 1992 cat stove. Must be a Model 3.


 
Yep, check with webbie on the model. There was a poor design in the 3 line as they tried to clean up the exhaust with cats.

Russ, what's the specific model number on the rear plate?


----------



## Russ Davenport (Jan 7, 2013)

begreen said:


> Yep, check with webbie on the model.
> 
> Russ, what's the specific model number on the rear plate?


Check webbie for model?

 Its is a 3 as stated in title. Stove is at home and I only have pc/internet at work.

Still looking for a phone number to call Jotul?


----------



## begreen (Jan 7, 2013)

It isn't a plain model 3. That is the non-cat. My guess is this is a 3TDIC. Can you identify from this picture?





It sounds like something is not right here. Air leakage would be one suspect. Was the top ever removed on this stove? Does the damper mechanism still work correctly?

webbie is Craig, he runs this joint and used to sell Jotuls of this vintage I believe. He may have some better service knowledge on it.


----------



## Russ Davenport (Jan 7, 2013)

No it has a cat. on it. No ash pan underneath. Thats why it worries me as back plate may not be sitting back as tight as it should be and I wonder how it affects the cat burn when damper is closed.

So anyone know the Jotul number to call them????


----------



## begreen (Jan 7, 2013)

3TDIC it is I guess. The back plate must fit snugly. You don't want flue gases going up behind the baffle. Have you tried going through your local Jotul dealer? That is the preferred route.


----------



## Russ Davenport (Jan 8, 2013)

Well the one I got ll the replacement parts knew nothing but was happy to sell me the parts. There is a new dealer intown but I assume he will just be willing to Sell me the parts also.


----------



## EddyKilowatt (Jan 9, 2013)

I've been running the very similar Jotul 8 (non-cat, spin wheel draft) since about 2008, burning mostly eucalyptus (=hot) and heating several hundred square feet, though only mornings and evenings four months a year. 

Baffle seems to be holding up OK, though I did crack and warp the rear burn plate in year 1 by blocking the air space behind it with ceramic wool.  Got replacement parts from Woodman's, and based on past comments from Craig about problems with the baffles on these, ordered a baffle at the same time.  But haven't needed it, yet.  Maybe the non-cat stoves were okay, but the cat and related airflow changes pushed the all-iron design past its limits.

I have a magnetic thermometer on the side of the stove, upper front corner, and my rule-of-thumb for the readings is 400=low, 500=medium (door glass self-cleans about this point), 600=hot.  Over 600 I start getting active about reducing the burn rate.  What thermometer do you have and where do you measure?

They *are* thin-section iron castings right in the hot zone, I expect they will have a definite time-temperature life time though I have no idea what the actual numbers would be.  If/when I have to replace my baffle, I have in mind that I'll add some stainless sheet metal on the fire side, and spaced 1/4" off the iron, to reduce direct flame impingement on the iron.


----------



## Russ Davenport (Jan 10, 2013)

BELOW 500° on top middle of stove and 200-250° on pipe 3  ft up from stove


----------



## Russ Davenport (Jan 18, 2013)

Finally got to talk to Jotul while at the stove dealer. They didn't seem to sure of their answer but basically said the baffle is like brakes on a car, they wear out and have to be changed. Thinking now I should have refutted saying well why not make them better? Can't they make an iron baffle that doesn't bend? The rest of the stove doesn't bend?  But sinces its 20 years I guess I just have to go on replacing that and the back burn plater every 5 yrs.


----------



## begreen (Jan 18, 2013)

If the baffle stood up to 20 years of steady use, it was very well made.


----------



## Russ Davenport (Jan 18, 2013)

begreen said:


> If the baffle stood up to 20 years of steady use, it was very well made.


 
Please! Always READ a post before commenting. this is the 4 or 5th. Some ppl.


----------



## begreen (Jan 18, 2013)

Russ Davenport said:


> Please! Always READ a post before commenting. this is the 4 or 5th. Some ppl.


 


> Can't they make an iron baffle that doesn't bend? The rest of the stove doesn't bend? But sinces its 20 years I guess I just have to go on replacing that and the back burn plater every 5 yrs.


 
Indeed.


----------

